# Stolen ponies Kirknewton



## peaceandquiet1 (3 May 2015)

Has anyone seen the FB posts about the ponies apparently loaded at 1am on Fri/Sat and not seen since?


----------



## numptynoelle (3 May 2015)

Yes, it's all over FB - how dreadful. 

There's a FB link here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...384.1073741828.100009042497148&type=1&theater

8 stolen - 7 ponies, one horse: between 11.2 hh and 15.1hh - all microchipped. Lothian and Borders Police incident number 1757

"Eight horses were stolen last night (Late Friday/Sat 2nd) from stables at Kirknewton. Should anyone have been travelling on the A70 or A71 last night or early this morning and maybe saw something then please drop me a note. These roads are boundaries to the farm"


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (3 May 2015)

How awful. Hope they'll be able to find them, and track down however stole them.


----------



## adamntitch (3 May 2015)

They have all been found and are home


----------



## hairycob (3 May 2015)

Do you know what
Hat happened?


----------



## adamntitch (3 May 2015)

Not realy but they where found on a farm only a mile away from where they were stolen from all ok and that farm was checked yesterday so looks like they been dumped there some time last night


----------



## bonny (3 May 2015)

Far more likely that they wandered there themselves than all the weird theories being put forward.


----------



## Kallibear (3 May 2015)

It's extremely unlikely that thieves would return so close to dump the ponies, esp with everyone on high alert!! It's farm more likely that they've escaped/been let out and wandered the 2mins up the road. The 'check' of that farm the day before was a drive by, by all accounts.


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2015)

Stolen or wandered ??? The people who lost them at the time wouldnt know and covered all bases whilst looking, lets just be glad theyre back


----------



## TallRob (4 May 2015)

Hi all. These horses wandered on to the land that I manage and have cuased considerable damage to crop. No care was taken of the land when they were being rounded up. Does anyone know of the farm they came from?


----------



## Dressage1978 (4 May 2015)

They are on the land next to Kirknewton Riding Stables as far as I am aware.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 May 2015)

Glad to hear they've been found safe & sound.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 May 2015)

bonny said:



			Far more likely that they wandered there themselves than all the weird theories being put forward.
		
Click to expand...

quite-glad they all all ok but stolen was unlikely from the outset.


----------



## joosie (4 May 2015)

Oh I'm glad it's not just me who has a suspicious mind!


----------



## Kallibear (4 May 2015)

Rumour has it that they were removed by the farmer/landowner for non payment of rent......


----------



## Dressage1978 (4 May 2015)

Kallibear said:



			Rumour has it that they were removed by the farmer/landowner for non payment of rent......
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that!


----------



## Dry Rot (4 May 2015)

bonny said:



			Far more likely that they wandered there themselves than all the weird theories being put forward.
		
Click to expand...

Most country people would open the nearest field gate and let them in just to get them off the road. It is the owner's responsibility to meet the cost of any damage done. That's why we (should) have public liability insurance. 

http://www.cila.co.uk/files/LIABILITY OF ANIMAL OWNERS - Presentation Notes.pdf


----------



## hairycob (4 May 2015)

I did wonder as it would have required serious transport to steal 8. But having had the "omg where are the horses, I should be able to spot at least one of the 5" moments myself I can understand.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 May 2015)

They were only a mile away - how did they not find them in the time it took to make those posters?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 May 2015)

Glad it wasn't just me who found the story a little odd! Glad they are home safe though.


----------

